# jcontrol binary missing: Openjdk7, Openjdk7-jre, Openjdk8, Openjdk8-jre



## tanis (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi,

Unfortunately I'm unable to locate the jcontrol binary.

Research (Google) and handbook has given no glues so far.

If someone could point me in the right direction?

Thank you.

Regards,
tanis


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2019)

As far as I know it's jconsole for OpenJDK.





__





						JConsole
					






					openjdk.java.net


----------



## tanis (Nov 13, 2019)

SirDice, thank you, unfortunately, that's not what I'm looking for. jcontrol used to be the java control panel to customize all security relevant options, like disabling OCSP.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2019)

I can't tell, I normally build OpenJDK with X11 off (headless)[*]. Which means it never installs any of those GUI tools on my systems.

[*] I need OpenJDK for Puppetserver, PuppetDB, Jenkins, etc. Those can all use the "headless" install.


----------



## tanis (Nov 13, 2019)

SirDice thanks again, I guess thats the advice I was looking for. It's a desktop system and I use the binary packages, but maybe openjdk lacks X11 support ....


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2019)

tanis said:


> but maybe openjdk lacks X11 support


Not by default. So the packages should have it enabled.

java/openjdk8

```
X11=on: X11 (graphics) support
```

Have you tried looking at the output from `pkg info -l openjdk8`? That will give you a list of all the files it installs.


----------



## tanis (Nov 13, 2019)

No, just tried now, unfortunately without success. I did find /usr/local/openjdk8/. -type f -iname \*jcontrol\* but nothing came up.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm not sure but I think what you are looking for is actually part of java/icedtea-web (itweb-settings).


----------



## tanis (Nov 13, 2019)

itweb-settings (icedtea-web)had been my first choice, but the security options are somehow very limited compared to jcontrol.


----------

